# Lake Milton HELP PLEASE!



## teamelite2004 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am new on this site and have been reading a lot of the different advise that is given and different questions asked. I thought I might be able to get some info on Lake Milton. I recently purchased a boat and have been fishing Milton in the evenings from 5:00 on and have not gotten a single bite. I have not been fishing for any species in particular but am interested in catching all types. Def interested in the white bass, walleye and muskie I have heard are in there. Where to go? What to use? I have always mostly fished Mosquito from shore but would love to find some hot spots on Milton or at least something that works from my boat. Any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

we fished a bass tourni there last sunday and got ziltch.out of almost 30 anglers only a dozen or so keepers. we heard of a walleye some white smallmouth and LM all to small to count. we prefished friday and was skunked then also. what we did notice was how close the go fast boats were buzzing us. ya, they were outside the nowake zones....by 5 or 6 feet.
later
don m


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

teamelite2004 said:


> I am new on this site and have been reading a lot of the different advise that is given and different questions asked. I thought I might be able to get some info on Lake Milton. I recently purchased a boat and have been fishing Milton in the evenings from 5:00 on and have not gotten a single bite. I have not been fishing for any species in particular but am interested in catching all types. Def interested in the white bass, walleye and muskie I have heard are in there. Where to go? What to use? I have always mostly fished Mosquito from shore but would love to find some hot spots on Milton or at least something that works from my boat. Any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


The biggest part of catching fish is knowing where the fish are. If you have a fishfinder, troll for a while and just watch your locator. I've found so much stuff doing this it's unbelievable. Brushpiles, stumps, broken off tree tips, rockpiles, dropoffs, weedlines, hard to soft bottom transition points, and more. All these spots get used by fish. You find these spots, throw a markerbouy out and go back and check them out. If you have a gps, all the better, but stop and check them out. I've learned where to find the fish at certain times of the year by writting down what, where, and when i caught fish. They seem to use the same areas every year at the same times. Maybe not the exact spot, but the same area. Read about the fish you target. Know what draws them to an area and why. Find out what they feed on and what water temps they like to hold in. Study and practice. Figure out why you didn't catch fish that day, and try something diffrent. Learn from your defeats. If you're persistant, you'll figure a game plan that will work.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Lake Milton is hard to fish this time of year unless you are Al Linder. Boating traffic is non stop during the day. If you don't care what you catch, I would suggest fishing the boat docks between Pointview launch and Carsons landing/ Ellsworth Rd. bridge. The docks on the East side of the lake are closest to deep water, the West side is VERY shallow so beware. The dock area usually always holds crappie and largmouths, small, but something. Muskie fisherman troll the river system constantly. South of Ellsworth bridge has some structure also, i.e. cattails, brush and down trees, that hold fish. *Remember that whole area is a no wake zone!* Spring and fall is always better at Milton especially for walleye's. Hope this gives you a start.


----------

